# Frothing-in-the-mug sacrilege



## jumpingbean (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi All,

I realise that frothing the milk in the mug is anathema to enthusiasts/obsessives!

But sometimes it's the fast and practical way of getting a good cappuccino in the morning.

I wanted to discuss the best way of doing this and share my limited experience.

I have found that directly frothing cold milk in the mug to the prescribed temperature range of 140-160F produces far too much froth and it is too coarse. Again, I know this will upset some, but pre-warming the milk (in the microwave!) to about 50-60C and then frothing to slightly less than the ideal temperature seems to be great - in terms of taste, quantity of and fineness of froth.

This is all so against received wisdom that I wanted comments.


----------



## maarten_booij (Jan 28, 2011)

If you like to froth in the mug, why not...but I don't understand the difference it makes to the amount and 'coarseness' of the froth. My feeling says it has more to do with the frothing technique than with the holder you are frothing in. By plunging the frother deep enough in the milk it just heats the milk instead of frothing. This is of course different if you still have your standard gaggia classic frothing attachment.


----------



## jumpingbean (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Maarten,

I would theorise that things are different when you froth-in-the-mug because generally you'll have a lot less milk than in a jug, so the balance between the amount of energy that goes into heating and frothing is different. I certainly get more conventional results when I froth in a jug, unless I use the technique above.

Yes, I do still use the Gaggia wand, and notice the mod in your sig. I realise this could be better, but then I'm not too choosy about the fineness of the foam, it's more about taste for me.

This looks a well run forum BTW. Thanks.


----------



## maarten_booij (Jan 28, 2011)

The amount of energy is indeed different, but I would adapt my frothing technique accordingly. Generally you froth until 30-40 degrees. Then plunge the frothing arm into the milk so it only heats the milk, without producing more foam. (so it is on a very basic level the same as you do it, but than in reverse order; froth -> heat vs. heat -> froth) The more foam you want, the longer you keep the frothing arm just under the surface. So the amount of milk shouldn't make a big difference (unless you froth your milk in an espresso cup, but I'm pretty sure that's not the case







)


----------



## jork45 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi guys,reading with interest,still trying to master frothing


----------

